# In your own little world



## caledonia84 (Dec 15, 2011)

I feel this photo maybe relates to how some people felt living in the mental hospital that the water droplet holds.
Pointers advice welcome


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the DOF is too narrow.  The water droplet is not sharp at all.  Otherwise cool idea


----------



## caledonia84 (Dec 15, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I think the DOF is too narrow.  The water droplet is not sharp at all.  Otherwise cool idea



Thanks for the tips, good points, have been struggling with plane of focus and getting the DOF right definitely need the practce


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

Very cool idea. A good macro lens would be a lot of fun to play with something like that with!!!


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 15, 2011)

It is a very interesting shot but I also agree the DOF is too tight.


----------



## caledonia84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys I knew what I wanted the picture to look like, just lacking the knowledge to achieve it properly I did take a few, this isn't any better DOF wise but could be better composition


----------

